# Lift it, but dont go nuts with the brayer...



## Karalee (Sep 27, 2004)

Otherwise you get something that looks like this








the sky kinda turned into a rubbish dump when I got too happy with the brayer :roll: At least it still lifted off though.


----------



## oriecat (Sep 28, 2004)

Looks kinda cool though, like you're being sucked into a vortex.


----------



## ferny (Sep 28, 2004)

I like it. I bet if you tried it again you wouldn't be able to repeat it. 
I had to think to see what it was. It looked like an escalator at first.


----------



## Ambrosia (Sep 28, 2004)

i dig all the tears in the emulsion.  Like Oriecat said, it looks like you're being sucked into a vortex.


----------



## terri (Sep 28, 2004)

I still don't know what it is...but I think it looks great.     I like the colors and the curve.   I happen to think wild rips can look artful, and they do here.   

So give it a title, tell me what it is    and be happy with this one! 

When it comes to lifts, seldom is something so far gone it doesn't end up looking cool in its own way.   For me, the hardest thing to grasp was to let go of trying to get a "traditional" look.   fuhgetaboudit....


----------



## Karalee (Sep 28, 2004)

Its a bridge actually from when I was over in Idaho, they use it to get to all the boat slips, so it arcs over the water.

Thanks for all the comments and makin me feel a bit better bout it :LOL:


----------

